

What a shoddy piece of work is man  - cwan
http://www.nature.com/news/2010/100503/full/news.2010.215.html?s=news_rss

======
ableal
_but we shouldn't too quickly derogate that which we do not yet understand_

Good idea. Considering how many pseudo-random search algorithms we're using to
solve problems, "glass houses" comes to mind.

